# Channels, shows DirecTV and Dish don't want to give you.



## Art7220 (Feb 4, 2004)

TV providers black out things I want to see, which is why I don't subscribe to them. Where are these shows/movies?

Bomb Girls, Don Cherry 2, HBO Canada, ABC Spark, Arctic Air, Mr. D, TSN, FX Canada, Murdoch Mysteries, Republic of Doyle.

Any others I missed? Here's a link about The River on Itunes.

www.digitaltrends.com/international...-us-tv-debut-will-it-curb-piracy-of-the-show/

Now if they were going to do this with the above shows, I'd go for it within a second, otherwise...

Guess I'll have to keep waiting for those channels till they finally decide they want my business.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Art7220 said:


> TV providers black out things I want to see, which is why I don't subscribe to them.


Exactly why I no longer subscribe to Major League Baseball, or the Sports Pack. If they dont want me to watch what I am paying for, I wont pay or watch any of it. Plenty of other choices out there.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Looks like most of these are Canadian channels. I think even on cable Canadian networks are only in the border areas. DirecTV and dish could do this, but don't. I don't think they can broadcast them nationwide.

The providers don't just black shows out because they want to, it's based on various rules. There are some crazy MLB blackout rules, but it's not the providers fault.


----------



## Art7220 (Feb 4, 2004)

dpeters11, sports blackouts are a different thing and complicated as well. But foreign shows shouldn't be that complicated to figure out.

In addition to the above The River example another show, Skins UK is available on Hulu and I think Hulu Plus. So that's a little better, but it still needs more improvement. Till then however, if it's available elsewhere through gray market means, you have no choice. And are you going to wait months or years for it to show up?

The movie studios sometimes put out their bigger movies worldwide simultaneously in comparison.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I guess I'm not getting it (not unusual), if a show isnt available on Hulu/Amazon instant/iTunes or on the channels website like The River, that is not up to DirecTV or Dish. It's the studio etc.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

dpeters11 said:


> Looks like most of these are Canadian channels. I think even on cable Canadian networks are only in the border areas. DirecTV and dish could do this, but don't. I don't think they can broadcast them nationwide.
> 
> The providers don't just black shows out because they want to, it's based on various rules. There are some crazy MLB blackout rules, but it's not the providers fault.


I am not sure if things have changed in the last 4 years but I lived in International Falls, MN for 5 years and at the time not a single Canadian channel was being carried by the cable system up there.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"fluffybear" said:


> I am not sure if things have changed in the last 4 years but I lived in International Falls, MN for 5 years and at the time not a single Canadian channel was being carried by the cable system up there.


I don't know how common it is, but Time Warner carries two Canadian channels in their basic lineup in Buffalo.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

So let me get this straight. You live in the US(CAlifornia, or CAnada), and want shows/stations that are only available in Canada? So you claim its some kind of conspiracy? Its not a blackout unless you get the channel they air on and its actually blacked out. It's all about transmission rights and whose getting paid to allow transmission/re-transmission. Ridiculous post...


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

It would be nice to get Canadian series the way American series are broadcast there. There are some very good shows being done up there that we never get to see.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

The general attitude that I get is that United States produced stuff is superior to anything produced by the non-United States studios. I have enjoyed several Asian series, and they will not be available through broadcast television, DVDs, or legitimate streaming sites. (It doesn't help that they have to be subtitled).

Also, please note: The first season of the new Doctor Who series concluded in June, 2005 before it ran in September, 2005 on the SciFi Channel. Now, it's practically "same-day" airing on BBC America. Torchwood's first season aired in the United States one year after the UK premiere, yet the latest series premiered on Starz before the United States airing.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

There was a time on C-band when I watched the CBC's Olympics coverage because I thought it was great coverage of the world's atheletes, without all the jingoistic orientation of American coverage.

The nice folks at the Olympics then started selling exclusive rights to various outlets within one country. No more CBC Olympics coverage in the U.S.

In most cases, programming has licensing restrictions attached to it. Sure if you live on the border of a nation you may get OTA from across the border and in some cases there is special licensing to cable.

But if you think - in this day when Fox dumped affiliates which refused to agree to charge $1 just for Fox in retransmission fees - that getting international programming is a simple task that Direct, Dish, and cable systems don't do because they "don't want to give you" that programming, the word "give" isn't your only error. I think they'd love to "sell" it to you for a profit. But given the programming licensing complications, those channels and the carriers simply can't see a viable cost-to-income ratio.

It is a struggle to get a sufficient number of people to watch programming on our broadcast, cable, and premium networks to pay for it. Niche channels are the target of criticism here because they have become more general programming channels in an attempt to survive.

This is the world we live in. I can't even watch CBC shows streaming over the internet unless I can find a way to make them think I'm in Canada. That's just the way it is.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Art7220 said:


> TV providers black out things I want to see, which is why I don't subscribe to them.


If you don't subscribe then you shouldn't be seeing them. Most content today is sold - not free. If you are suggesting theft (signal or content) that is not tolerated at this site. (Buying from a legit source such as Itunes, Amazon or Hulu is acceptable.)



> Where are these shows/movies?
> 
> Bomb Girls, Don Cherry 2, HBO Canada, ABC Spark, Arctic Air, Mr. D, TSN, FX Canada, Murdoch Mysteries, Republic of Doyle.


Don't expect foreign channels - especially foreign versions of US channels. Their content is not licensed for broadcast in the US via those foreign channels and even if DirecTV/DISH carried the channel they would have to black out anything the foreign channel doesn't have US rights to air (even if no one holds the US rights). It would not make the channels worth carrying.

As for the foreign shows, you could try contacting a US distributor and see if they will pick them up. A lot of Canadian and UK content makes it into the US via US "cable" networks. If the show is good enough perhaps DirecTV's audience network would add it? It all comes down to someone getting the rights.


----------



## Heynonny (Jul 11, 2009)

James Long said:


> Buying from a legit source such as Itunes, Amazon or Hulu is acceptable.


Thanks.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Art7220 said:


> dpeters11, sports blackouts are a different thing and complicated as well. But foreign shows shouldn't be that complicated to figure out.
> 
> In addition to the above The River example another show, Skins UK is available on Hulu and I think Hulu Plus. So that's a little better, but it still needs more improvement. Till then however, if it's available elsewhere through gray market means, you have no choice. And are you going to wait months or years for it to show up?
> 
> The movie studios sometimes put out their bigger movies worldwide simultaneously in comparison.


Perhaps relocating to the host country will solve your problem. :sure:


----------



## photostudent (Nov 8, 2007)

I know it is complicated but there are a lot of Canadians in the USA so why not one Canadian channel? We have lots of Latin channels and even BBCA.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

photostudent said:


> I know it is complicated but there are a lot of Canadians in the USA so why not one Canadian channel? We have lots of Latin channels and even BBCA.


That Canadian channel would have to negotiate the rights to air their programs in the US. That means paying the studios more, and potentially not getting those rights. This increases their expenses. The would have to charge DIRECTV enough to overcome those extra expenses. If they were not able to get some rights, then they would have to black out that programming. This would create ill will for both DIRECTV and the channel, thus reducing the perceived "worth" of their channel.

Can it be done? Sure. Does it make financial sense? Probably not, otherwise we would have seen it already.


----------



## Art7220 (Feb 4, 2004)

And this is why I just quit waiting for the programmers to get their act together and go straight for the downloads. The glacial pace of US programmers to pick up foreign shows demands it, fine by me. I'd rather spend my extra TV money on more bandwidth.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_It's fine to ask about other channels... and I know many who want the Canadian channels just as many (myself included) have expressed a wish that some of the UK channels similarly offer themselves up to the US satellite/cable carriers.

BUT...

Stealing is not a viable alternative. Saying "Since I can't buy it, it's ok to steal it" is not acceptable... and absolutely not something we discuss on this site.

So please let's end those parts of the discussion so the thread can stay open to discuss the channels/content and our wishes to see them._


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

DirecTV's Audience Network has been showing some great Australian series. Why not Canadian? Canada produces some great series that are all but unknown in the US. My personal favorite is a sitcom, Little Mosque on the Prairie. But there are dramas too, and quite good. In the US you can only get them on DVD. I don't think any is available on Blu-ray, but I may be wrong. An international English-language channel would be an amazing addition to show series from around the world that are produced in English, including Canada.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Art7220 said:


> TV providers black out things I want to see, which is why I don't subscribe to them. Where are these shows/movies?
> 
> Bomb Girls, Don Cherry 2, HBO Canada, ABC Spark, Arctic Air, Mr. D, TSN, FX Canada, Murdoch Mysteries, Republic of Doyle.
> 
> ...


It's all about $$$$$$$$$$$s


----------



## Art7220 (Feb 4, 2004)

Stealing is a weasel word. File Sharing is more accurate as there's no physical medium involved. If they can't make money off of showing me Arctic Air, I'll go somewhere else. They can do business as usual and make money off of that, I'm sure they're not hurting for viewers. If they won't sell it to Fresno or where ever, say so and leave those of us who want to break out of the TV rat race alone. Lead, follow, or get out of the way.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Art7220 said:


> Stealing is a weasel word. File Sharing is more accurate as there's no physical medium involved. If they can't make money off of showing me Arctic Air, I'll go somewhere else. They can do business as usual and make money off of that, I'm sure they're not hurting for viewers. If they won't sell it to Fresno or where ever, say so and leave those of us who want to break out of the TV rat race alone. Lead, follow, or get out of the way.


As Satelliteracer has stated several times no service provider has it all. Which means one must pick a provider that can best meet their needs and wants. Obviously your not happy with your provider. Your choice is simple. Get out of the "TV rat race" and be left alone or relocate to the host country as I previously suggested so you can get the channels you desire.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"Art7220" said:


> Stealing is a weasel word.


and by weasel word you mean accurate word, right?


----------



## yogi (Feb 8, 2006)

Art7220 said:


> Stealing is a weasel word. File Sharing is more accurate as there's no physical medium involved. If they can't make money off of showing me Arctic Air, I'll go somewhere else. They can do business as usual and make money off of that, I'm sure they're not hurting for viewers. If they won't sell it to Fresno or where ever, say so and leave those of us who want to break out of the TV rat race alone. Lead, follow, or get out of the way.


 I'm Not stealing your car. I'm car sharing.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"yogi" said:


> I'm Not stealing your car. I'm car sharing.


HA! That is pure genius.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Just because you don't think it is stealing doesn't make it stealing.

My neighbor is just one person but he has 2 cars. He doesn't need 2 cars, so why can't I drive the one he isn't using right now? I'm not taking anything from him that he could be using...

I see far too many people trying to defend and rationalize their stealing... "I would buy it if it didn't cost so much"... So, ok... anything you can't afford is ok to steal? I guess I'm entitled to the gold in Fort Knox. I mean, If I could afford it, I would buy it... so stealing it is ok?

"I want to buy it but they don't want to sell it"... Ok, I like my neighbor's TV... but he doesn't want to sell it... so it is ok if I steal it, right?

"Software and digital music/movies aren't tangible property. If I steal it, it doesn't stop them from selling it to others." Yeah, so something that you can steal without people knowing and that doesn't take away from sales is ok?

The rules are pretty simple... you are only entitled to buy something that is for sale, available to you, and something you can afford. You aren't entitled to steal things you can't afford, aren't available in your area, or aren't for sale.

IT should be pretty simple to follow those rules... so no more rationalizing of stealing, please.


----------



## photostudent (Nov 8, 2007)

Now I am feeling guilty about reading that newspaper someone left at Mcdonalds this morning! But back to the Canadian content subject! For those homesick there is some non-Geoblocked streaming of local CA shows on the internet. Roku has the Canadian Film Board Channel and some Canadian Public Broadcasting channels. I would expect a lot more coming. Obviously the sat and cable companies are pushing their bandwith now and the future of niche channels is in legal streaming.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I think I've said this before on another thread, but I've often wondered why since the BBCA is viable financially there isn't a "CBCA" (or maybe "CBUS"?) that pays for Canadian shows.


----------



## Art7220 (Feb 4, 2004)

KFRE The 59 will show The LA Complex from Much on April 24th. US channels may not be so bad after all.

Get this link before it gets taken down cause it's not on DN or DirecTV, Illegal.

www.hulu.com/skins-uk


----------



## Art7220 (Feb 4, 2004)

Last two episodes of Little Mosque on the Prairie coming up. Last episode on April 2nd. 

Can't give you the DL link, but you can get the legit DVDs from Amazon.


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

Yup, series finale coming up. Hopefully there will be a complete series Blu-ray. I would get that in an instant.


----------



## Art7220 (Feb 4, 2004)

I don't think CBC puts its shows on BluRay, could be wrong though.


----------



## Art7220 (Feb 4, 2004)

Finally Good God is here. Artthe1 just became your new birdman.


----------



## Art7220 (Feb 4, 2004)

http://jam.canoe.ca/Television/2012/09/09/20182871.html

Redacted bacause Fresno is showing these shows. Ricki will be on FOX at 10am. Katie on ABC at 3:00.

I just wanna see if Ricki Lake's show is just like the old one she did.

Arsenio coming back next year, can't wait.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

Art7220 said:


> I just wanna see if Ricki Lake's show is just like the old one she did.


I can't believe it could be that much different -- there aren't a lot of format variations between different daytime talk shows.

In the spring of 1996, I was a college intern at the Chicago TV station that carried her old show. Because they carried the show, they got a bunch of passes to give away for a sneak preview of the movie "Mrs. Winterbourne," in which she starred -- they offered them via postcard.

So I remember a day when I had the task of mailing out the movie passes to people who had sent in postcards. One person obviously _really_ liked Ricki Lake, since he sent in dozens of postcards. It wasn't you, was it?


----------

